# Central VA Haunters Social Jan. 12th, 2012



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

New meeting Central VA Haunters will be meeting January 12th at 7:00 at O'Tooles Pub in Richmond VA for drinks and rubbing elbows. We are a group of home and pro haunters, all are welcome. Join us for a night of fun as talk about this year's Halloween and make a few plans for 2012. See you there.


----------

